# Bruce MacBeth Engine Plans



## cfellows (Oct 25, 2012)

Got my latest Home Shop Machinist today and was pleasantly surprised to find the first of a series of build articles for the Bruce MacBeth, 4-cylinder power plant engine.  It's a beautiful engine and done without castings, except for the flywheels.  I could also see my self building a 3 cylinder version of this engine, like the Fairbanks Morse Model we see floating around from time to time.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f43/bruce-macbeth-gas-engine-electric-plant-16925/

Pay particular attention to the crankshaft construction.  It looks like a fairly easy way to make multicylinder crankshafts with ball bearing mains.

Chuck


----------

